# Grain



## warthog (Nov 2, 2009)

Can anyone tell me how to get a 2:1 Ca p ratio from grain?

Not all grains are available here in Belize, but having spent 10 hours over the last two days researching this on the net, it would appear all grains are considerably lower in calcium than phos.  So I assume the only way is by adding a calcium supplement.

I am taking a trip to my local feed mill tomorrow and hopefully with their help we can sort something out.

I also have a loose cattle mineral, (can't get goat minerals here) baking soda, and mineral block, all checked daily, kept clean and replaced when needed.

They don't appear to touch the loose minerals, I have seen them lick the mineral block and they do take some of the baking powder.

I have tried putting minerals in with their grain, but they won't eat the grain.

Having read some of the other posts, I am considering removing the baking soda, and giving them a salt block.  I know there is salt in the minerals, but if they are not taking them, they are not getting the salt.

Any thoughts anyone.
Having read some of the other posts I am


----------



## cmjust0 (Nov 3, 2009)

You might try looking at this site ..  It's a list of common feed ingredients and their nutritional values from the National Grain and Feed Association..  Includes calcium and phosphorus levels, as well as crude protein, etc..  Might be helpful.


----------



## cmjust0 (Nov 3, 2009)

Something I just thought of...  You might want to start with a grain mix for horses, if the mill has one.  It's not uncommon for a horse grain mix to be blended 2:1 on Ca, and they also generally contain copper and selenium..  

To check the Ca ratio, just look at the tag (assuming they're tagged in Belize  )..  There should be some indication as to what's in the bag, and in what percentages..  Make sure that the average amount of calcium is at least twice the average amount of phosphorus..  If they have a horse grain that's blended that way and also contains copper, selenium, and a vitamin mix....well, I think I'd just buy that, frankly, rather than try to sort through what grains are available to piece something together from scratch.


----------



## warthog (Nov 3, 2009)

cmjust0 said:
			
		

> You might try looking at this site ..  It's a list of common feed ingredients and their nutritional values from the National Grain and Feed Association..  Includes calcium and phosphorus levels, as well as crude protein, etc..  Might be helpful.


Thanks a very interesting and informative site, however from the list quoted, there are only about 4 grains which I can get here in Belize.

With regard to horse food, I have tried this, but the goats do not want to eat it, no matter how much I persist.  With regard to tagging, yes but with limited information, certainly not ca ratios.

I have been to the feed mill today and whilst they are very helpful and only too willing to mix what you want, even in small quantities, we can only work with what we have got.  They were very good, and I now have a mix used by other goat people here in Belize, but the ratio is not right.

So we will do the best we can and keep trying, persisence pays or so they say.

But thanks for all the info, I do check it all out.


----------



## cmjust0 (Nov 4, 2009)

What's in the mix?  What else do you have available?

Maybe between all of us, we can put something together..


----------



## warthog (Nov 4, 2009)

cmjust0 said:
			
		

> What's in the mix?  What else do you have available?
> 
> Maybe between all of us, we can put something together..


per 100lb bag:-

10lb Cracked Corn
20lb Whole Corn
20 Soya Meal
20 Wheat Bran
30lb Whole Milo
10lb Molasses

The only other thing we have here is oats.  I have visited the feed mills and they are very helpful, but can only work with what they have got.

I am not too worried about it because when they are out, they will get very little or no grain, it's times like now when we have had a lot of rain and are penned, whilst they have hay, (grass hay) I feel I need to give them grain.

I have read somwhere, maybe on this forum of people feeding beet pulp.

Exactly what do you refer to as 'beet pulp'  are we talking beetroots, or sugar beet.

If beetroots, we do grow them here in Belize, and perhaps I could do something with them.  I could even grow my own.

Thanks for the help and taking the time.


----------



## freemotion (Nov 4, 2009)

Fresh roots are even better than beet pulp, which is ground-up sugar beets that are dehydrated.  Mangels are a type of fodder beet that gets huge and stores well, and I've fed rutabagas when I had a bumper crop.  You do need to cut them up quite small for goats.

Doesn't answer the calcium/phosphorous question though.  Can you get alfalfa?


----------



## cmjust0 (Nov 5, 2009)

warthog said:
			
		

> per 100lb bag:-
> 
> 10lb Cracked Corn
> 20lb Whole Corn
> ...


Well...at least you're getting 110lbs for the price of 100!  

(...you're off by 10lbs  ...)

I'm trying to find values for all that stuff..  I know corn's about 1:4, Ca, but I kinda want to find %'s or gm/kg or something that will give me an idea of how much calcium and phosphorus would be in that mix, by weight..  That's the only way to determine the ratio..


----------



## warthog (Nov 5, 2009)

I think we can get dehydrated alfalfa.

CmjustO - I really appreciate your help, I am also working on the same thing, but at the moment, the hurrican that just hit Nicagragua, whilst it's now down to tropical storm is heading our way, so busy making preparations.


----------



## cmjust0 (Nov 5, 2009)

Hurricane schmurricane...get your priorities straight and get those goats some grain!

   j/k...  

Seriously...best of luck battoning down the hatches and whatnot.  I've never been through a storm like that, but I'm fairly confident that it's probably not much fun.

I'll keep digging as I can.


----------



## warthog (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks CM I digging also.

With regards to hurricanes, it's still on our path but down to tropical depression, probably strengthening to a tropical storm, but that's easy peasy.

One of the things that concerned me when we moved here two years ago was the hurricanes.

We had been here just over a month, when we our welcome party (Hurricane Dean, Category 5 no less) 135mph winds gusting to 200 and something.

Thanks


----------

